# Going to start reloading 9mm..HELP!



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

My brother in law and I are going to start reloading handgun ammo due to the expanding cost of buying FMJ plinking rounds. This will be my first foray into reloading and I am not sure where to start. I do alot of muzzleloader bullet molding so I am planning on getting a Lee bullet mold, and we have a ton of brass casings but thats about it. Any advice or help on where to start or buy materials would be great. The two calibers we are starting with are 9mm and .40 cal. Another suggestion from a family friend who reloads for skeet was to use Unique powder, he said it was pretty good priced and will work for handguns?

My 9mm is a ruger sr9c and my bro in laws is a kar .40 if that helps...


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I use Unique powder for my handguns. .38, .357, .40 and .45. I have no complaints about its performance, but I am sure there are lots of other powders out there that will work as well or better.
Wow, Where to start.
First and foremost, get a reloading manual. In fact, get several and read as much as possible before starting reloading.
You will need a press. there are lots of options out there. I use a simple RCBS single stage press. I can reload both pistol and rifle using it. Be cautious as some presses will only load pistol, or rifle but not both. 
You will need a media tumbler to clean your brass before reloading them. Dirty brass can damage your dies.
You will need dies. One set for 9mm and another for .40. I would suggest carbide die sets so you do not have to lube your cases when using carbide dies.
You will need good quality scales to weigh your powder charges.
You will need a hand priming tool unless you want to re prime your cases on your press (which is very tedious).
You will need small pistol primers. Both 9mm and .40 use small pistol primers.
You will need Powder.
You will need bullets. 
I sure there are other things you will want along the way. After acquiring all the "stuff" for reloading you soon realize that you could have purchased a lot of already loaded ammo for all the $$$ you have invested in reloading.
Good luck!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

You'll want a case tumbler to polish all of that dirty brass so that is probably your next piece of equipment.

If your going to cast bullets you'll need to size them. You have 2 options here, you can either run your bullets through a sizing die and tumble lube them which is a sticky mess if you ask me. The other alternative is a lube sizer which both sizes and lubes your bullets as a separate machine. When dealing with the .40 S&W you will probably be using gas checks in which case either sizing device can apply those. Bullet casting is a whole separate hobby from reloading.

You'll need a source for lead alloy such as wheel weights. You'll obviously need the molds for whatever calibers you will load and a production pot. Since you are doing ML bullets I'll assume you have a pot.

You could easily spend upwards of $400 just getting to these steps and you haven't bought a press yet, you haven't accessorized the press or bought the companion tools either.

What is your total budget? And don't think reloading will save you money either because you will shoot more. I'm loading .45acp with my own cast bullets for about $4 a box but I spent a lot of money getting to that point.


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am not worried about bullets or brass I can make plenty of hard lead bullets and brass we have by the box full thanks to picking up spent shells over the years. Both my brother in law and myself have cabelas bucks to spend so getting a press and dies are already covered, and I have access to 8lb cartons of unique powder from a skeet club. I will do research and get some books to read. 

I dont do a ton of shooting but would like to, this past weekend my wife got involved and now she likes to shoot  and at .25 cents per round that gets pretty danged expensive fast. I will probably spread the cost out between 3 guys so its not too bad.

Just didnt know how to proceed.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe it would be easier for you if I ran you through my process as it is today instead of how I began.

I use a vibratory case tumbler with walnut media and Cabela's polish.
I use a Dillon 550b press with most of the bells and whistles.
I use Lee 4 die pistol sets.
I have a beam scale powder measure.
Calipers are a must and digital is easiest.
I have a 20# production pot.
Some of the LEE molds are okay but I prefer 4 cavity steel or iron molds such as RCBS or Lyman.
I have an almost endless supply of bullet alloy and also blend my own.
I use a Lyman lube sizer and fabricated a lube warmer for it.
I use White's BAC lube.

Your load data and components are going to be relative to the bullet and powder you use. I like CCI primers so I migrate towards the recipes that call for those.

For general plinking I start at the lowest powder charges and work my way up until the action cycles properly and accuracy is achieved.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You can purchase a starter set witch includes press, beam scale, powder measurer, and misc tools. I'd suggest skip the set and buy each piece your going to use.
Brass tumbler 
Press (Single Stage)
Dies
Digital Scale and Powder Measurer (1 Piece unit)
De Burring Tools
Primer pocket tools

As far as components,
Brass,.. Pick up or buy
Powder.. Unique, Bullseye, etc. just to name a few.
Primers, different types, stay with the name brands.. Winchester, CCI
Bullets, Best price I know of for plated bullets is TJCONEVERA.COM Free shipping

I'd stay away from lead for now only because theres much more to it other then making them and shooting them. Both the 9mm and the .40 shoot at velocities where lead becomes a concern. 
Bullets


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys, looks like I am going to be doing some heavy reading in the near future!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

bnt55 said:


> I will probably spread the cost out between 3 guys so its not too bad.


My Bro-n-law went in half with me for a rcbs rockchucker combo.Now he's my ex-bro-n-law and the only thing I have out of that deal was the rcbs ear muffs. He even took my midway tumbler that I purchased separately.

Beware of who you partner with!!

My own personal Setup:
Lee classic turret press.Set up for single stage for rifle but would work better for pistol..
Lee powder dispenser-I didn't like the one for the progressive lee turret.
RCBS lube pad/lube-used from gun show.
Smart reloading tumbler:It's small and cheap but works well.I can do 30 lg rifle cases in 90 mins,triple that for handgun.
Dies: Used ones from gun shows.
Calipers: $8 digitals at ebay
Scales: Digital jewelers scales at ebay specials for under $10
Lyman rotary case prep station:Cabelas rock bottom special.Some of those hand tools in the lee combo kits are junk.
Lee hand primer: I didn't like the priming mechanism of the lee classic turret.
Lots of blocks and boxes to place those cases in-smart reloading.
Lyman case trimmer: Used from ebay and it'll handle any case with universal chuck and all I have to change is the pilot between calibers.

It's a very fun hobby!!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Theres a good site called The Firing Line that will help you a lot. That's where I learned to reload. As someone stated you wont save any money you will just shoot more.


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Bullets, brass, powder, & primers.... A press & dies.... READ!!! Type of primer, amount of powder, bullet seating depth, ........... Read!! Casting your own bullets, already having brass saves you alot. Powder & primers are gonna cost, unique is fine.... Work up a load with that..... Read!!!


----------

